# RIP Adolph "Bud" Herseth, Trumpeter Extraordinaire



## Cavaradossi

Bud Herseth was prinicipal trumpet of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra from 1948 to 2001. That included the first 15 years of my concert-going career, and until he retired it never occurred to me that an orchestral trumpet player could or should sound any differently than his muscular yet superbly refined sound.

http://http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2013-04-14/entertainment/chi-famed-cso-trumpeter-adolph-herseth-dead-at-91-20130414_1_adolph-herseth-cso-brass-choir-famed-cso


----------

